# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  .......Don't well com

## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*ما فيش ترحيب ولا ايه ياصفوة الاون لاين
جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااكم 
المريخابيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
:icon1366:
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*الف مرحب بيك في دارك 
اتمني لك التوفيق مع اخوانك في اون لاين
*

----------


## مرهف

*الواحد يخش مكان الحريم وداير ترحيب 
معزوم هنا حنه
:omg:
تعال دار مريخاب اون لاين هناك
 :sleep:
علي كل الف مرحب بيك نزلت اهلا وحللت سهلا
مرحبا 
...
*

----------


## ميدو1

*يا الف مرحب تعال على الصالون 
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*يا مرهف سحر دي اختنا ما عارفة ساي انت
على كل حال انا سعيد جدا بالانضمام اليكم..
اوفيتوا وما قصرتوا بترحابكم لي...
                        	*

----------


## سحر عباس

*اخ عبدالرحمن هلا بيك 
نورت انلاين 
يالطيب الشريف عبد الرحمن فرع الشتات 
تحاياى
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*وووووووووووووووووووووين يا سحر انت

معقولة خرجتي بدون عوووووودة دايرين نشوفك ياخي
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------

